# Battle of the shells - Documentary series - Complete



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Here are all the links to the series:

Chapters 1 - 7 (passwords in front of the link)





 - pemba




 - mbita




 - moliro




 - kiku




 - bulu




 - bulu




 - kiriza


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Bravo! Nicely done, and well worth the effort.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for watching!

It was a great opportunity for me to be able to do something like this.


----------



## genecr (May 29, 2012)

nice work. thanks.


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am sad its over. I had a good time watching these. i had a pretty good time checking everyday to see if the newest one was on. I a glad you had fun making this. I hope to see more interesting work from you. thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks madmort0 and genecr 

You were one of the few people the followed the films from the begining, when I first posted here the first chapter and your enthusiasm really helped me to wrap thing up in this project.

That was importante when I was doing the soundtrack for the films, for example. When you do music, if you're enthusiastic about what you are doing, the music comes out much more inspired and connected to the films. Much of that enthusiasm came from you guys, because at the end of this marathon I was already tired and with much less motivation than at the begining.

So, once again, a big THANK YOU 

I think some people really enjoyed the films, but the films were only seen by a very small group of people. I think that until now less than 20 people watched the series.

I must confess that this doesn't bother as much as it should, because the few people that watched the films really liked them and I also like most part of the films. I already have plans for the 2 sequels 

But the only way I will do something along the lines of these films again is to get these films broadcast, which is unlikely, although I'm trying.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I think more people have watched than you think, i know i did but havnt posted, great job :thumb:


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks fusion. Vimeo has statistics and that's how I keep track of the viewings.

But it's better to keep it low profile for a couple of months until I exhaust all possibilities of finding distribution. That's the reason that I have been avoiding youtube and keeping the films password protected.

I guess that people without any particular interest in fish can find the films interesting, including children, but these films were really made for the small bunch of people that already loves these little guys.

But that 1st chapter and the last minutes of the 7th chapter make it almost impossible to find a way into some sort of distribution. I like these parts a lot, but they are not comercial at all. It's a shame because I already have 2 amazing sequels planned and I can't make them without some sort of income.

That being said, I have the strange feeling in my gut that something good is gonna happen


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

that was close. i was just at a pet store with these little guys for sale.impulse buy alert. i resisted.. whew...


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL @ madmort0!

That was fascinating! They did all that aquascaping themselves?!?! Very cool project, thanks for sharing it with us, Ardeus. I laughed at Kiku's little realm that kept rising in the corner... :lol:

Now what am I supposed to watch? Any way that you could livestream these guys on the web...  Please?


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes, they did all that aquascaping themselves, but I removed some sand from the front when I did waterchanges, because the height of sand was aproaching halt of the height of the tank.

The tank now is filled with fish because I can't find new homes for them, so it's much more confusing to watch.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh no! We are totally hooked... and Kiku won't load! Incorrect password?


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Ah, sorry about that! The passwords of the 3rd and 4th chapters are wrong.

*It's moliro for the 3rd and kiku for the 4th*.

I can't edit that, I don't know if a moderator could correct that for me and change the 2 passwords on the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## The-LIONS-Share (Aug 22, 2012)

Watched the first issue yesterday was very interesting and well done. I had to sign up to say nice job and thank you for sharing i cant wait to watch the rest. i am actually here to watch part 2 now :fish: opcorn:

Thanks again


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you. Absolutely beautiful. It's exactly the kind of dialogue I attribute to my own fish. Jumped from 2 to 5, I'm a little shaken up but will definitely watch all episodes.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks The-LIONS-Share. I am always expecting that most people won't get past the first chapter, because it's very slow and uneventful. I think in fact that happens to the majority of people, they get bored.

And thanks too Catfish Dan. Why did you jump from chapter 2 to 5? Is is because the passwords for chapters 3 and 4 are swapped?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Ardeus said:


> the passwords for chapters 3 and 4 are swapped?


Fixed


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

> And thanks too Catfish Dan. Why did you jump from chapter 2 to 5? Is is because the passwords for chapters 3 and 4 are swapped?


Indeed it was. I'm back to episode 3 now.



> I am always expecting that most people won't get past the first chapter, because it's very slow and uneventful. I think in fact that happens to the majority of people, they get bored.


I absolutely adored the first episode. Pemba's voice was extremely poignant and moving. It is exactly what I would have imagined her to be going through, struggling with fear, loneliness, and her youthful inexperience. You really have a gift of insight and imagination, and I'm very thankful that you decided to do such a project and share it with us.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Catfish Dan.

Silvia, who did the voice for Pemba is friend of mine and she's an actress and a vet. From the moment I had the idea of giving the narration to Pemba, I knew there was no one else I would rather see giving voice to Pemba.

So, when I wrote the narration, I kept hearing the words in my head with Silvia's voice. Most episodes were written in 1 or 2 goes, very quickly. It was like I was taking a dictation.

As the series advances and Pemba gets more company, she has less time to get into her own thoughts and feelings.

I like the first chapter a lot, but I recognize that it makes the series impossible to sell. Just by looking at the viewing statistics of each episode, I can see that most people that start watching the 1st chapter end up not watching anything else. I think 95% give up somewhere in the middle of the first chapter.

That being said, although this series is not for everyone's taste, I'm happy with the films. I think some children would have liked it too had it been on tv.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

I loved the entire series, but I have to agree with Catfish Dan - I adored the first episode especially. But yes, I can see how it may not appeal to all. It is very sweet, gentle and reflective. Not as much action, but rather more introspective.

Your friend Silvia was marvelous. I can't imagine anyone else voicing Pemba.

Thank you again for sharing, and best wishes for the future of this and all your other projects. You have a real gift for storytelling and artistic direction.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Ladyfish. The whole series had a feminine feel to it because it was being narrated by Pemba.

I would like to try a masculine approach if I have the chance to make more films. It would suit a series based on multies but with more species as secondary characters.

And of course, I have the dream of making something in the Great Lake.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

During the call-for-entries period of the NexTv WEB SERIES & INDIE FILM COMPETITION that I'm participating in, there is a monthly peer-voting "Shortcut to the Finals". The top vote-getter each month gets to bypass the selection process and go straight to the finals of the overall competition (which is still ongoing). The industry heavy-weights involved are huge (ICM, GERSH, DISNEY, FOX, WARNER BROS,?), so getting to the finals is extremely significant.

Here is how to vote:

1. Go to http://www.nextventertainment.com/votes.php
2. Search for my name right at the beginning under letter "A" - Alfredo Reis Deus
4. Click on WATCH.
5. Then click on VOTE.

Just one vote each, but please spread the word 

I appreciate your support.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I watched the one on the site you linked, I haven't watched the episode versions. I liked it, my 4 yr old daughter liked it to. The story was well done.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Voted, you know I'm going to need a new hospital tank now. Won't be able to resist the urge to put shellies in my current one next time I'm at a LFS.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

lilscoots: I had the feeling that some special children could like it. 

Michael: take good care of them. They are... so much more than we realise at first sight.

There's a huge race going on between "Battle of the Shells" and another film about witches (number 70 on the list).

It's strange, but during the night, this contender has huge advances. During the day, nobody votes on this film about witches.

So, light must prevail over darkness and I would like to ask for your vote everyday. I think that most people are allowed to vote once per day. And of course, if you are at work or on a wifi hotspot, you can vote again.

*http://www.nextventertainment.com/votes.php?indx=1*

Thank you very very much for your support.

It's been so overwhelming that I can not accept the idea that I will stop making films about fish, no matter what happens.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Because of these lovely videos, I acquired some multies of my own. Fascinating to watch all the drama and adventures. They really are amazing little fish.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank God they breed very easily in captivity, so I'm not concerned about these films starting a massive import from Lake Tanganyika 

Take good care of them, they are so much more than meets the eye.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, it certainly gives an interesting insight into the behavior of these little guys


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi there.

Just wanted to share with you guys that the feature version of the documentary was one of the 8 documentaries selected for the "The FreeStyle Life Film Exhibition 2013". It's a great honor because it was selected among at least a few hundreds of films.

http://news.thefreestylelife.com/index. ... announced/


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## cichnatic (May 11, 2012)

Ardeus congrats! Your hard work is paying off.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks! I hope that more people see how amazing these little guys are.

By the way, here's the tank now, it's very different


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Erm where exactly are your exLamprologus multifasciatus from? Naming the vids pemba, mbita, moliro, kiku, bulu and kiriza kind of confusing.  

All the best James


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

I just made a list of locations on the Lake and from those I chose the 6 names for the 6 fish, trying to match the sound of the word with the gender and age of the fish. The names don't refer to their population and I don't have clue about that.


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

What an epic film. I was hooked from the start & couldn't stop until I was done.

The slow, methodical & peaceful pace took my family and me on a journey; one we thought we had seen many times in our own tanks, but with the introduction of new fish, we were never quite sure. The suspense was what hooked me. I tried to have faith in the paths you were choosing for your fish, but was never quite sure.

You brought emotions all humans should feel on a daily basis but because of our busy lifestyles, our hurried approach leaves emotion out.

Thank you. I applaud you for slowing things down & bringing us to the basics of life; emotions like angst, fear, pain, sadness, love, joy. Amazing work.

Please let us know when the voting for your film starts up in February. I look forward to more of your work, whatever it may be.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks a lot Jesseschu! What you wrote means much more to me then any film festival, because this film was made for the people who love these fish and to read your words... I can't find the words to tell you what they mean to me.

It was a very lonely work. I filmed them for over 1200 hours and then it took me a whole year to edit the footage. So, after this long period of working alone, it feels great to share the film. But I'm proud of this more than anything I've done in my life. This was done at an extremely stressful time in my life, so this film was an escape for me. I think that's one of the main reasons it's so slow.

By the way, I guess you watched the 57 minute film and not the 7 episode series which runs for almost 3 hours? 

See if you can get through this one, the first chapter, dedicated to Pemba and Pemba alone:






I think this is the most difficult to watch (24 minutes about a single fish, alone in a tank), but nevertheless, it's my favorite, together with the last minutes of the 7th episode.

For me, the natural format of the project is the 7 episode series, the 57 minute doesn't work that well for me. I think mainly because of the music. I was much more inspired and not so tired of the project when I wrote the music for the 7 episodes.


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Will write more later, but I watched the 7 episode series. Loved it, every minute of it. Could've watched more even. Thanks again.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

This is wonderful! I was anxious along with pemba in the first chapter and then totally on the edge of my seat in chapt 5. I had to take a break before going on to chapt 6 because of all the tension of the fighting.

Must see imo! Bravo and well done.


----------



## brokenwing (Jun 20, 2010)

Ardeus, I have to tell you this was amazing. I sat down to watch the first video, and I was hooked. The emotions brought out in the film, really make it feel like Pemba is telling the story. With the ocean in the background, it is like a escape from reality watching this, and you feel like you were brought into there world. So again congratulations, and I hope you do another fish series like this in the future.


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks! The Ed Wood in me loves these films more than any other thing I have ever done 

I especially love the first minutes of the 1st chapter and the last minutes of the 7th chapter. At the time I was making the films I was also using them as a way to escape from a very stressful reality. Still am.

Appart from the editing (editing 1200 hours of video down to 3 hours isn't fun, it's a tedious job that took me a full year), everything was easy.

The writing was like I was taking a dictation from Pemba, just by looking at her.

But even before I started writing the narration, I already had some music on the 1st chapter. But because of copyright issues I couldn't use it and decided to write my own music for it.

Here are some versions with other soundtracks (the translation in these versions was done by me, so it's a literal translation and far from perfect):










(Pay attention to the way the music fits the part where she says to her younger self that "everything's going to be alright, that her life is going to be worthwhile")

The music I wrote was always improvised around each fish's theme and recorded in one go, after rehearsing a few times while watching the first couple of minutes of each chapter.

I think I will have lots of time on my hands from October on, so who knows. I already have many different ideas.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Is voting going to begin soon?


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't know exactly how things work there.

But I'm so happy that the film was selected for this festival that I haven't been thinking about votes  The other films are really really good and that makes this a huge honour.

I asked a friend to interview me so that they could put some extras on the website  http://exhibition.thefreestylelife.com/ ... hells.html


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

"Battle of the Shells", premieres today at "The Freestyle Life Film Exhibition". 

http://www.facebook.com/thefreestylelife
http://thefreestylelife.com/home.html


----------



## Snowman102 (Dec 24, 2012)

Good for you, great series so far!  Just curious, what size tank is that you have?

Great Job, Jack :thumb:


----------



## Ardeus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks 

It's a cube with 32" x 32" x 24".


----------

